

On-Stack Replacement in V8 (2011) - tzar
http://wingolog.org/archives/2011/06/20/on-stack-replacement-in-v8

======
neiesc
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2674337)

